

'Funeral' held for aging Web browser - binarymax
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/04/ie6.funeral/index.html?eref=igoogle_cnn

======
yannis
The title should be 'Funeral held for _sick_ aging Web browser', now who do
you suggest should write the obituary?

